# Any successful EV conversion registration in European Union?



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Some countries allow it, some don't. you can do it without problem at least in Croatia, Slovenia, Uk..


----------



## rahulkentonn (May 15, 2016)

I am sure it is allowed in United States !


----------



## Spiros_gr (Jan 21, 2016)

riba2233 said:


> Some countries allow it, some don't. you can do it without problem at least in Croatia, Slovenia, Uk..


I am aware that in the Netherlands is also possible
Is the procedure similar to submitting an ICE change (such as upsizing cc) ?


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sort of, plus some additional checks regarding whole HV and LV wiring, test drive etc.


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

It's definitely possible in some countries (Germany, Netherlands)

European regulation states that if a car is allowed on the road in one member state, its documents should be accepted in another member state without additional steps
In fact, no new technical check is needed, if the 'imported' car still has valid technical check documents from its 'home' country.

Relevant to our case, a converted Mazda MX-5: In 2013, Belgium was penalized by the EU for demanding additional technical checks on second-hand cars that were registered in another EU country. Now this is supposed to be fixed, but most civil servants don't seem to know (or dont want to) how to apply this rule when presenting them with a converted vehicle.


----------



## Spiros_gr (Jan 21, 2016)

cpct said:


> It's definitely possible in some countries (Germany, Netherlands)
> 
> European regulation states that if a car is allowed on the road in one member state, its documents should be accepted in another member state without additional steps
> In fact, no new technical check is needed, if the 'imported' car still has valid technical check documents from its 'home' country.
> ...


Very interesting. Sounds logical at least for ICE cars.
I shall try to find this particular european regulation. Any hints are welcomed.
There is still however the problem of additional local taxes etc when importing used cars even from EU countries.
In order to promote road legal EV conversions in more EU countries, i think it would be helpful if we could assemble a list with links to relevant EU state authorities which already allow this (i will likely make an attempt). We could then use them as reference to local authorities. I am aware that legislation changes are not an easy task.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Spiros_gr said:


> Very interesting. Sounds logical at least for ICE cars.
> I shall try to find this particular european regulation. Any hints are welcomed.
> There is still however the problem of additional local taxes etc when importing used cars even from EU countries.
> In order to promote road legal EV conversions in more EU countries, i think it would be helpful if we could assemble a list with links to relevant EU state authorities which already allow this (i will likely make an attempt). We could then use them as reference to local authorities. I am aware that legislation changes are not an easy task.


Hi, it is easier to find countries which not allow a conversion.
Here is a video from Germany which documents the process very well 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnoH_QdXSyo

This thread tackles also the question
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/controller-can-usei-90330p2.html

and in it are some links

EU-Directive:
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/secto...0208_v3_en.pdf

EU-Standards: (you can find Netherlands in the list)
http://www.etsi.org/services/etsi-di...nisations-nsos

For ex: Germany
http://www.dke.de/de/infocenter/Sei...opItemID=99bf66a4-ea6a-4839-a174-593a29ccce33

Look especially at 
ISO 6469 (General safety for EV)
ISO 7637 (12-24 V system),
ISO 11451 (Part1-4) Immunity of passenger cars and commercial vehicles to electrical disturbances 
ISO 11452 Measuring and testing of 11451 , very important (http://www.ets-lindgren.com/pdf/Auto...EMCTesting.pdf)
ISO 14572 (Shielding of cables at different voltages)
ISO 16750 (Part1-2) Effects on environment

Concentrate on the emission part, the immunity is more relevant for certified EV OEM-products 
(the immunity of existing 12v system must though be maintained)


----------

